# Russkaya raskladka?

## Core_2_Duo

Zaranee prowu proweniya za translit, no v etom sobstvenno i est' sabj )

Gde v kde naiti raskladki? vse piwut, 4to v "Locale", no u menya tam net raskladki. Yazik, den'gi tam.. Raskladki net. Pomogite plz)

----------

## Night WolF

А если тут глянуть?

http://ru.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/%D0%9F%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B5%D0%BA%D0%BB%D1%8E%D1%87%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5_%D1%80%D0%B0%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%BB%D0%B0%D0%B4%D0%BE%D0%BA_%D0%B2_KDE_%D0%BF%D0%BE_alt_shift_%D0%B8%D0%BB%D0%B8_ctrl_shift

----------

## Core_2_Duo

Pervaya stro4ka:

Code: #cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

xorg.conf'a net

----------

## FlaTHunTeR

System Settings -> Input Devices -> "Layouts" tab -> Add Layout

----------

